

The Next Steve Jobs (And the Last One) - merryandrew
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2011/10/the-next-steve-jobs-and-the-last-one.html

======
J3L2404
Comparing him to Miles Davis.

>Maybe it’s Miles who can give the most appropriate quote about what Steve
Jobs did: “Don’t play what’s there, play what’s not there.”

